# Usbssc-32



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

I just purchased a USB-SSC-32 controller, It's the same as the lynxmotion SSC-32, but has a USB connection on the board as opposed to the serial connection.

Good price also 
http://www.dfrobot.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=35_38&product_id=382


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

That's excellent! Thanks for sharing


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

*Yep, , the clones are out*

i like this one with Bluetooth:

http://www.bizoner.com/arduino-usb-ssc32-servo-motors-controller-with-bluetooth-apc220-p-215.html


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

I purchased the same usb a couple months ago and works great. Interested in the blue tooth. How well does it work?
Has anyone tried coveerting their ssc32 to wireless? I am not sure if this is the right link http://www.ebay.com/itm/250914353883?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 but somewhere I seen some adapter that plugs to the computer and the other to the ssc32 so no wires are needed from the computer to the device.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I blinked and they were gone!

Wonder what's up over at DFRobot (a front for a Shanghai manufacturer),
that product has disappeared. Maybe Lynxmotion got mad at them.

Turns out the Bluetooth version I found really has nothing to do with the Arduino other than it shares the same Atmel processor. No bluetooth built-in, it is an add-on option only.

Found a few on Ebay and other sites at varying prices but kinda scary that they dissappeared from the manufacturer's site.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

*USB SSC32 Boards Discontinued*

Just heard from Hector at DFRobot and he says they have been discontinued all of a sudden. Wonder if Lynxmotion threatened a lawsuit...the boards were functionally identical except for the USB port. Kinda strange since DFRobot also sells Lynxmotion products.

I wonder why Lynxmotion never updated their boards, they still use the old Atmega chips and serial ports.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Got Mine, glad I grabbed one when I did,


----------



## soundmankc (Oct 5, 2011)

They are available from Triaxial skull labs. I also ordered two of the Bluetooth V3 modules (back ordered) I will post some results when they get here and I get them up and running. There is a good tutorial here:
droboticsonline.com/ebaydownloads/*BluetoothV3*%20Manual.pdf

I am shooting to go wireless this year.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes, we had them for about a week until they evaporated in about three days. We had many on order but the manufaturer shut down production all of a sudden without any warning and our orders were cancelled.

I still have a few on their way but not sure if we can continue if we cannot depend on the supply. A limited supply should be back in stock soon, but we already have three replacement models in testing from hopefully better suppliers. We are also designing our own controller.

It is a shame because these boards work great.


By the way, I am the engineer behind Triaxial Skull Labs.


----------



## Aswrn (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey Homey, will your replacement model that's decided on have an USB connection on the board like the USB-SSC-32 did? Do you have an idea of about when you'll start to offer the new controller once the testing is done.

Also, while I have your attention, how goes the moving eye kits? Will they be offered soonish?

I ask all this because I'll be starting 2 or 3 skulls from scratch and trying to figure out what’s going on my purchasing list. I'm dead set on your full twisty kit but undecided if I should wait for the eye kits to come out or just buy the skull kits now and get eye kits later.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

We are not considering any controller without a USB connection. We are testing USB drivers as well as compatibility with existing SSC32 protocols. No time frame yet. 
I know, I know, everyone wants Homey's eyes....the eyes have it I guess.

Bottom line is that it takes time to get things together, manufacturing, fabrication and assembly, a lot of things fit into the eye puzzle.
I really hate promising dates or sneak previews, especially if I do not have firm dates for any of the above to go on yet. We are just doing the best we can do at this point.


----------



## Aswrn (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome, I'm going to wait and see what you guys come up with on the controllers then. Unless I'm able to grab one of the limited supply ones you get in. 

Hmm, with what you said about the eye kits, sounds like it might be better for me to just get the skull kits now and then add eyes later on. 

Thanks for getting back to me Homey.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I can't wait to see your usb controller. It would be nice if Lyxnmotion did pull the trigger and move over to usb. It would help to save some money.


----------



## bfrd22 (Sep 30, 2011)

All together now HOMEY! .....HOMEY!........ HOMEY!


----------

